
You Probably Don’t Use SQL INTERSECT or EXCEPT Often Enough - mariuz
http://blog.jooq.org/2015/10/06/you-probably-dont-use-sql-intersect-or-except-often-enough/
======
FroshKiller
Funnily enough, I cited my use of INTERSECT and EXCEPT as examples of my SQL
expertise in an annual review a few years ago. It's not that they're
complicated--they're piss easy--but they are little-known tools that can make
you look like a wizard compared to other SQL "experts" who only use two types
of JOINs.

------
barking
I've used union quite a bit but never realised intersect and except existed
until now

